# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Nje falenderim per te gjithe moderatoret e Forumit Shqiptar

## fattlumi

Kam pare pothuajse ne shumice punen e moderatoreve ne te gjitha forumet dhe nenforumet e ketij forumi virtuel.Nga disa moderator kam marr edhe verejtje te cilat ne nje moment me kane nxitur nervat.Pasi jam qetesuar dhe kam vene gjerat ne "peshe",kam pare qe ndoshta nje perqindje e ketij nervozizmi ka qene vetvetja dhe gabimi im.
Nuk e them qe edhe moderatoret jane perfekt sepse edhe ata jane njerez ,udhehiqen nga ide qe i kane kultivuar me kohe,mirepo vlera e tere kesaj eshte se mund ta mbajne nen kontroll nje forum,pa u ndikuar nga bindjet e tyre ose diq tjeter.
Kam marre verejtje ne postime nga Matrix,gje te cilen e marre normale sepse ndoshta edhe ka pasur te drejte mbi nje teme,kam marre verejtje nga Albo lidhur me nje postim,kam marre verejtje nga Darius lidhur me nje teme tek fen.paranormale (ka qene ne fillim kur jam regjistruar  :ngerdheshje: )etj etj.
Kjo shtepi qe permenda me larte ,ku te gjithe ne jemi antare te kesaj shtepie ,nese nuk funksionon rendi dhe e ashtuquajtura  "zot shtepije"atehere kjo smund te kete efekt.
Thjeshte kete teme e hapa vetem per nje falenderim,jo per ti bere qejfin asnje moderatori,por duhet pranuar puna e mundimshme qe eshte per te mirmbajtur kete forum qe po e quaj shtepi.
Tekefundit shumica e temave po hapen per te kritikuar moderatoret.Le te jete nje per punen e tyre.
Me respekt per te gjithe antaret e Forumit Shqiptar.


P.S.Mos te mendoj dikush se po i bej qejfin moderatoreve,eshte thjeshte nje mirekuptim dhe falenderim.

----------


## fattlumi

Asnje falenderim ose fjale deri tash :xx: 

Hmmmm.
Po te kishte qene ndonje kritike tashme do kishte kaluar 3 faqe postime. :Lulja3:

----------


## strange

Çudi qe hala qenke këtu ti! 3 vërejtje për 4 muaj ke marr... Unë dy kam qe 4 vite edhe atë njëra me hile :P lol

Moderatorët qe do i falënderoja janë:

*BvizioN, Albo, benseven11, Altin1, DI_ANA, DoLpHiN, Gimi3, sam1r* dhe pa harruar edhe *edspace* edhe pse tash nuk bën pjesë ne grupin e moderatorëve, ne kohen kur ishte moderator ka bere boll.

----------


## fattlumi

Nuk kane qene verejtje keshtu ,mirepo vetem ne postime.Harrova ta ve ne thonjeza "verejtje",mirepo menjehere pas ketyre i jam permbajtur rregullores.
Nuk eshte ndonje sondazh ky per ti cekur modat ,mirepo thjeshte te gjithe pa perjashtim,sepse nuk bene qe edhe ne gjithmone te ankohemi kur vet faji eshte tek ne e nuk e shohim

----------


## eldushka

Qe t'i jepet Cezarit, ajo qe i takon Cezarit: Faktikisht, duhen falenderuar edhe shume. Nuk eshte ndonje kenaqesi te rrish e merresh me mbarevajtje, per me teper kur eshte ne principe vullnetare e asnje perfitim konkret bazuar mbi materialin. Disa gjera duhen kaluar vete, per t'i kuptuar sa kokecarje, lodhje e acarim sjellin. 
Keto germa ne parim, pa krijohen dhe anomali qe mund te sjellin padrejtesite.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Asnje falenderim ose fjale deri tash:-ë
> 
> Hmmmm.
> Po te kishte qene ndonje kritike tashme do kishte kaluar 3 faqe postime.:^lulja3


"Pune tjeter skena,do falenderojme dhe moderatoret"

Pastaj nuk kemi dhe kohe...Tani per tani...jemi ne greve.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Fattlumi qenka me ore te mira ...  pas pak do sugjeroje tu nisim edhe lule dhe cokollata  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Fishtani1

Lumffati filloj ti koruptoj dhe serviloj moderatoreve  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

> "Pune tjeter skena,do falenderojme dhe moderatoret"
> 
> Pastaj nuk kemi dhe kohe...Tani per tani...jemi ne greve.


Nuk duam falenderime,as lule,as çokollata!
Respektoni pak rregullat e ketij forumi dhe vihuni vetem pak minuta ne vendin tone...

Sigurisht pasi te kete mbaruar greva. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

> Asnje falenderim ose fjale deri tash
> 
> Hmmmm.
> Po te kishte qene ndonje kritike tashme do kishte kaluar 3 faqe postime.


Hmmmm!!!
Po te ishe i sinqerte ne kete teme falenderimi nuk besoj se do kerkoje me kaq ngulm dhe spec falenderime nga moderatoret.
Megjithate flm shume qe na paske kuptuar. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ilia spiro

> Kam pare pothuajse ne shumice punen e moderatoreve ne te gjitha forumet dhe nenforumet e ketij forumi virtuel.Nga disa moderator kam marr edhe verejtje te cilat ne nje moment me kane nxitur nervat.Pasi jam qetesuar dhe kam vene gjerat ne "peshe",kam pare qe ndoshta nje perqindje e ketij nervozizmi ka qene vetvetja dhe gabimi im.
> Nuk e them qe edhe moderatoret jane perfekt sepse edhe ata jane njerez ,udhehiqen nga ide qe i kane kultivuar me kohe,mirepo vlera e tere kesaj eshte se mund ta mbajne nen kontroll nje forum,pa u ndikuar nga bindjet e tyre ose diq tjeter.
> Kam marre verejtje ne postime nga Matrix,gje te cilen e marre normale sepse ndoshta edhe ka pasur te drejte mbi nje teme,kam marre verejtje nga Albo lidhur me nje postim,kam marre verejtje nga Darius lidhur me nje teme tek fen.paranormale (ka qene ne fillim kur jam regjistruar )etj etj.
> Kjo shtepi qe permenda me larte ,ku te gjithe ne jemi antare te kesaj shtepie ,nese nuk funksionon rendi dhe e ashtuquajtura  "zot shtepije"atehere kjo smund te kete efekt.
> Thjeshte kete teme e hapa vetem per nje falenderim,jo per ti bere qejfin asnje moderatori,por duhet pranuar puna e mundimshme qe eshte per te mirmbajtur kete forum qe po e quaj shtepi.
> Tekefundit shumica e temave po hapen per te kritikuar moderatoret.Le te jete nje per punen e tyre.
> Me respekt per te gjithe antaret e Forumit Shqiptar.
> 
> 
> P.S.Mos te mendoj dikush se po i bej qejfin moderatoreve,eshte thjeshte nje mirekuptim dhe falenderim.


Urime! Rast i rralle ky ne kete forum. Ndergjegja jone me se shumti eshte e mbushur me helm, vetem per te gjykuar gjykatesit, dhe pothuajse kurre nuk analizojme fjalet tona (edhe te miat), qe shpesh kane dale e kane shkuar deri ne paturpesi. Dhe me pas a duhet te gjejme veten dhe te shohim se ku gabuam?

Shfrytezoj rastin te falenderoj edhe une te gjithe moderatoret pa perjashtim, te cilet me kane ndihmuar shume ne kete drejtim.
(Falenderim te vecante "Albos" per temen "Shendoshja...e besimit orthodhoks")
Pershendetje!

----------


## fattlumi

> Hmmmm!!!
> Po te ishe i sinqerte ne kete teme falenderimi nuk besoj se do kerkoje me kaq ngulm dhe spec falenderime nga moderatoret.
> Megjithate flm shume qe na paske kuptuar.


Di_Ana ,paske kuptuar keq ketu,sepse nuk kam kerkuar falenderime nga moderatoret,mirepo falenderime ose nje respekt i vogel i antareve te forumit per moderatoret.

----------


## drague

flm. per smod-at :shkelje syri:   darius, edir, shigjeta
JANE FANTASTIK.

mod -at i kam xhan  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fishtani1

Dariusi po na mungon keto dita, nuk po na jep me artikuj shkencore...apo eshte i zene  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Bardhi

Fal punes se moderatoreve  po funksionon ky forum shqiptar qe ka mija antar. 
Nese do te ishte partije politike, me te gjithe keta antar qe i ka forumi, mendojme se do ishte partije me shume ulse ne Paralament.
Per kete pune kaq te madhe, e meritojne nje respekt dhe falenderim shume te madh nga te gjithe ne.
Nderen dhe falenderimin e meritojne te gjithe- nese duhet ta veqoj dikend atehere ajo eshte ';
DI ANA.

----------


## e panjohura

Te gjithe jane te mire,por ne si antar duhet te mos i devijojm temat!
Ani qe duhet te ken kujdes edhe stafi,mos te bejn replika qe nxisin antaret!

----------


## morrison

Do pergezoja te gjith stafin e forumit, (pervec administratorit Albo), per punen e palodhshme qe bejne dhe ne vecanti Darius, pavarsisht temperamentit te tij pak arrogant, por eshte fantastik per sa i perket infrmacioneve qe hedh ktu ne forum dhe punes se tij te palodhshme. 

Nuk do te falenderoja kurr Albon, i cili eshte dhe pergjegjesi kryesor i zhvleftesimit te ktij forumi kaq te madh me propaganden e tij antishqiptare dhe filogreke. Jane pikerisht pjesa tjeter e stafit qe e kane mbajtur forumin gjalle dhe na kane lene hapesira qe ne ta konsiderojme akoma kte forum si "Forum Shqiptar".

----------


## jarigas

Moderatoret duhet vetem te merren me zbatimin e rregullores, por ka raste qe rregullorja nuk eshte e qarte  dhe atehere sekush nga ta,perdor metrin e tij te gjykimit....
Jam perjashtuar dy here nga forumi  per arsyen banale se jam kokeforte...vetem se pretendova nje kriter te sakte ne perdorimin e ngjyrave ne shkrim...!!!Ne fund Darius e kuptoi se e kish egzagjeruar dhe me dha shpjegimin e duhur.....per kete mund te them se Darius di te jete edhe korrekt!!! :buzeqeshje: 
Per sa i perket Gimi3 dhe Smth-Poetic, jane plotesisht te pa-afte te jene asnjeanes ne moderim....kam marre dhjetra verejtje per "intolerance fetare" aty ku feja nuk kishte fare te bente me postimet e mia....kjo gjithmone per arsyen se rregullorja le shteg per interpretime personale nga ana e moderatoreve.....
Pra , mendoj se moderatoret nuk jane gjykates, por police......duhet vetem te permbahen rregullores dhe ne asnje menyre te censurojne forumistet ne base te botkuptimit te tyre personal...liria e shprehjes eshte e shenjte.....!
*Thene kjo, bashkohem me falenderimet e fattlumit per kohen qe te siperthenet moderatore i kushtojne mbarevajtjes se forumit aq te dashur per ne.....puc....*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Nuk duam falenderime,as lule,as çokollata!
> Respektoni pak rregullat e ketij forumi dhe vihuni vetem pak minuta ne vendin tone...
> 
> Sigurisht pasi te kete mbaruar greva.:)


Te falenderoj sepse nuk kerkon falenderime.....
Po ti respektojne te gjithe rregullat,pse do te duhej te vihesha ne vendin tend...??????(edhe per pak minuta)

Jemi ne greve,deri sa te nxjerim Elsen nga greva.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Nuk duam falenderime,as lule,as çokollata!
> Respektoni pak rregullat e ketij forumi dhe vihuni vetem pak minuta ne vendin tone...
> 
> Sigurisht pasi te kete mbaruar greva.


bohf ..... e dijme se ca heqni ju e dijme ......  :i ngrysur:  as gjumin mire nuk e beni  :ngerdheshje: 

me bej moderatore ....... dhe une te marr gjithe kete nervoz, stres, depresion etj. qe do me shkaktojne antaret, do i marr persiper  :ngerdheshje: .

----------

